# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Any printers (FDM) that matches my requirements?

## Stigern

I've been searcing for a few days now, and I haven't found any printers that does what I want hehe.

My requirements are:

* Autolevel/Calibration of buildplate
* Heated bed
* Support for more than PLA & ABS, etc 260-300c extruder
* SD-card support
* Non proprietary materials
* Comes assembled, or almost complete.


So, this seems like an impossible task, but is it? :P

----------


## richardphat

The BI 2.5, meets all but one of the requirement. You may want to swap for your own hotend. Their hotend is unreliable though, you can't change the nozzle, without messing with the whole extruder, thermistor and heating cartridge.

----------


## Stigern

> The BI 2.5, meets all but one of the requirement. You may want to swap for your own hotend. Their hotend is unreliable though, you can't change the nozzle, without messing with the whole extruder, thermistor and heating cartridge.


Thanks, but autolevel is one of my main requirements.  :Smile:

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I believe the Lulzbot Taz 5 has all of those. Speak under correction.

----------


## Stigern

> I believe the Lulzbot Taz 5 has all of those. Speak under correction.


Yes, almost. Except autolevel  :Wink:

----------


## curious aardvark

it sounds like almost any printer with autolevel would fit the bill

what sort of build volume you looking at ?

----------


## Stigern

> it sounds like almost any printer with autolevel would fit the bill
> 
> what sort of build volume you looking at ?


Build volume is not important. But I have a hard time finding printers that has all those requirements. Which one where you thinking of?

----------


## Sebastian Finke

The Lulzbot Mini has everything except SD Card support. Again, I speak under correction.

----------


## curious aardvark

try looking for printers with an all-metal extruder - they tend to be the ones that can handle the higher heat. 

Also what sort of budget are you looking at ?

----------


## curious aardvark

printrbot plus looks like it fits the bill - can't find any info on the hotend - but is ceramic, so should be able to go to fairly high temps.

Even on the page where they sell the hotends individually they don't state the temp range, weird.

http://printrbot.com/shop/assembled-...rintrbot-plus/
for an extra $400 they do a dual extruder model as well.

----------


## Stigern

> try looking for printers with an all-metal extruder - they tend to be the ones that can handle the higher heat. 
> 
> Also what sort of budget are you looking at ?


Budget is maximum 2500$






> printrbot plus looks like it fits the bill - can't find any info on the hotend - but is ceramic, so should be able to go to fairly high temps.
> 
> Even on the page where they sell the hotends individually they don't state the temp range, weird.
> 
> http://printrbot.com/shop/assembled-...rintrbot-plus/
> for an extra $400 they do a dual extruder model as well.


Yes, close. But theres not SD-card support as far as I can see.

----------


## Nicos.s

Same requirements, it must be appreciated if you can tell us the experience after you get it.

----------


## Umpa

Auto leveling is a gimmick imho. You can do without it and put your money into other good printers.  From my experience your going to have to tweak and twiddle anyway.

----------


## Ezio Auditure

> Budget is maximum 2500$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, close. But theres not SD-card support as far as I can see.





Hi, this budget should do.
All are easy to find except auto-leveling.
My suggestion is try searching big company's second gen printers, because company don't do advanced features like auto-leveling by first generation.
You have requirement on size?

----------


## LambdaFF

> Budget is maximum 2500$
> 
> Yes, close. But theres not SD-card support as far as I can see.


Hi, I own a PB METAL PLUS so I can tell you :
1/ There is a micro SD card reader, standard, on the back.
2/ The LCD screen option actually gives you a standard SD card reader that is more accessible.
3/ The metal hot ends are stated to be available from august 1st, and I think all models will be shipped with it standard from then on. I asked support and I bought one early. Will mount it when I can spare the sleeptime but it looks really great. I snorted when I watched Drumm present it, but I must say I'm impressed.

Only issue I had with it is now improved in the new standard : the wiring of the moving parts.

Received it end of january, must have printed over 200+ hours with it so far. Only had one issue not caused by me : wire fatigue on hall sensor (for bed calibration), support replaced it at not cost.

----------


## Estela

Mankati fullscales XT and Ultimaker are good choice.

----------


## Stigern

Yes, problem is most awsome printers I find are without autolevel hehe. I really like the Mankati, looks awsome. Would be a 100% candidate if it had autolevel  :Smile: 

Printrbot Metal seems like the closest candidate, bed max 80c is a drawback. But most likely not a issue.

----------


## Magicolor

If you cannot find a printer which meets all of your requirements, I suggest you give up the auto calibration feature.

After about 1 week printing and find the trick of manual leveling, you almost do not need a auto calibration function anymore, but other features give you much more benefits.

----------


## LambdaFF

> Yes, problem is most awsome printers I find are without autolevel hehe. I really like the Mankati, looks awsome. Would be a 100% candidate if it had autolevel 
> 
> Printrbot Metal seems like the closest candidate, bed max 80c is a drawback. But most likely not a issue.


1/ bed max is no longer 80°C for the Printrbot Metal Plus : they fixed that early on with a retrofit that was offered to all owners and is now serial standard. I can go to bed temp 110°C in under 10 mins, no problem. Admittedly, I don't do it much since I'd rather not use ABS.




> Auto leveling is a gimmick imho.


2/ I use autolevel and I can tell you : it is a valuable feature. Without it, multiple extrusion is probably a pain in the *ss. _And seriously, why do you think the most active thread of the Rep Rap part of this forum is about auto bed levelling ? Come on !
_http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ed-G29-command

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah memory card is clearly stated on the website. 

And remember it's the new PLUS NOT the older, smaller printer.

----------


## Stigern

Seems like a good candidate has arrived: http://bigbox-3d.com/

----------


## curious aardvark

nah it'll be the wrong colour or it won't print at 60millions mm/s or the autolevel won't let you print if the machine is upside down. 
Or the card reader won't accept flash cards or the usb port will be on the wrong side. 
;-)

----------


## Stigern

> nah it'll be the wrong colour or it won't print at 60millions mm/s or the autolevel won't let you print if the machine is upside down. 
> Or the card reader won't accept flash cards or the usb port will be on the wrong side. 
> ;-)


Hehe, I know I know :P

----------

